# Eerie Acres Cemetery 2014



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

UPDATED: to include the video of the big night itself here in first post






A little before and after photos for the yard set up this year

Its still FAR from finished as I have tons of things left to put out and rearrange but we are getting close!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the "after" shot best! Looks fantastic! You are definitely "that house".


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Love the Grave Slab. Any chance you can post some more pics of it? And that front corner column is nice too. And the fence, oh I could go on and on.*


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

haha thanks guys!!!!! Here is a video for the graveslab its animated actually


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to liven up a property


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd live next door to that house


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

BIGANT said:


> haha thanks guys!!!!! Here is a video for the graveslab its animated actually


Thanks, now that I think about it, I believe I have seen (drooled over) your videos already. What is the motor and where did you get it?

P.S. Curtain Rods, awesome touch. I love it!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Fright Boy said:


> Thanks, now that I think about it, I believe I have seen (drooled over) your videos already. What is the motor and where did you get it?
> 
> P.S. Curtain Rods, awesome touch. I love it!


my fellow haunter down the street was nice enough to give me one of those 12v vent motors that everyone used to buy to make props out of years ago before the company stopped selling them. you can still find them but they are money now than they used to be. Here is a link to one on ebay they used to only be a few bucks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DODGE-CHRYS...s&fits=Make:Dodge&hash=item2ed7295508&vxp=mtr

Oh and I made the curtain rods haha they are actually pvc pipe with fence finials on each end then I made little stand offs to lift them up and screwed them right into the wood.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Looks so good BA! Love the pumpkins hanging from the trees!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good, and I love the slab, never thought of making one even if it was just a static prop. So how do the folk next door feel. I would feel kinda cheap if I didnt do anything.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. Agree with Roxy that I'd love to live next to you.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

nice yard, very well put together.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

haha thanks everyone! Luckily the neighbors love it and look forward to the setup each year. I was speaking with one of them and they said they would love to decorate as well but they just never have the time. So I told them about the Ditto Christmas trend haha


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

updated with a video!! I have more detailed photos on my facebook page as well if anyone wants some close up photos


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent work, I think Sparky was my favorite. You also have an excellent house/yard to work with the various features adding to it instead of detracting from it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The video was awesome!! Love everything about it. The upstairs window projections are great as are the lit pumpkins from the trees. This is just the all inclusive Halloween display. Love it!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Stunning display, love everything about it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Your video is amazing! I love all the details and your lighting is PERFECTION! I adore the way you have your tree uplit...it actually makes it very haunted looking...just with the lighting. Of course, all your scene setting and one of a kind props help with the 'haunted' look too.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work ... watch your youtube videos all the time.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Simply amazing to see all those elements coming together into one fantastic haunt! So many details and effects! Well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, those two skellies in the car were not wearing their seatbelts. They could get hurt that way

I'm a big fan of cemetery scenes and yours has everything a cemetery could possibly want - fencing, columns, coffin and pall bearers, tombstones, mausoleum/crypt façade, and lanterns (I love how you put some in the tree, BTW - adds a height dimension to the view).

You made excellent use of projections throughout the display. The framed picture of the lady who turns ghoulish must have seemed like magic to your visitors.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun. Nice job hiding the projector for your pumpkins.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks like a blast! I must say, the orange lights hanging from the trees are gorgeous. Love how they contrast with the darkness, as well as the overall blue and green tone.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Eric Striffler said:


> Looks like a blast! I must say, the orange lights hanging from the trees are gorgeous. Love how they contrast with the darkness, as well as the overall blue and green tone.


^^this^^ Those lanterns are really spectacular. Would love to know how you made them.
The video was Halloween perfection! All the elements of a family friendly display. So great to see the big crowds and the footage of the kids lined up at the fence just taking it all in! You'll be the "Davis Graveyard" of Florida! Just fantastic!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> ^^this^^ Those lanterns are really spectacular. Would love to know how you made them.
> The video was Halloween perfection! All the elements of a family friendly display. So great to see the big crowds and the footage of the kids lined up at the fence just taking it all in! You'll be the "Davis Graveyard" of Florida! Just fantastic!!


Haha thanks!!!!!! I will make a video of how I made the lanterns in the next few weeks every year I get asked so many questions about them and its one of those things I made and didnt really think anyone would ever notice them as much as they do so I never made a video for them.


----------



## akalerb (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! Very cool. I've never done much outside...ours was always a haunt in the garage. You have definitely done it right!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, definately makes me happy, very very happy!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

What a treat for the eyes...I could stand there for hours watching all of the animatronics, pneumatics and projections...yup, I'd be the 'creepy old broad' revisiting every night


----------

